# Vantage after sales - thumbs up!



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi all, just thought I would share with you my pleasure with the after sales service we have had from Scott and the guys at Vantage. We have had the van 9 months now and love it. Of course there have been a few problems, but each one has been comprehensibly solved.

After our 3 month Europe trip (during which the van behaved very well) we were convinced that it was the "right" van for us. We even got a call from Scott yesterday asking how the trip had gone and if there were any issues with the van. I told him there were a few minor things (self inflicted mainly). His response was "just make a list Steve, and when you're ready just pop in and we'll sort them out".

I know we are at a big advantage living local, but still it makes us feel more secure in our ownership - if that makes sense.

Steve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the only "Panel" van conversion outfit that we've even remotely considered, being local to us although useful, wasn't the main issue, the thought they put into the layout and making it work was.

I'd be happy if they had a presence on this site.

Kev


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We were most impressed when we looked at them at the NEC last year. But having to sell your van privately must severely hamper their sales. It was this factor that led us to part exchange our Duetto for our present Warwick Duo, particularly as the Warwick Duo was in stock at the time (sorry Scott). 

Whilst the quality of the conversion was excellent, for us there were several minor issues. The height of the rear seating being one of them (dangling legs!) and the somewhat bland appearance of the joinery. Apparently the seats are high to accomodate the gas bottles but an underslung tank would overcome this and also provide more storage. Other than that we thought that it was a superb vehicle and one we would probably have bought if it wasn't for the problem of selling our old van.

Roly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find it amazing, the things which put us off.


Kev.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Dangling legs?? My Mrs is 5 foot not a lot and hers don't dangle.

Still we all have our own reasons for choosing one van or another. Hope you have just as good after sales with your Van Roly.

Steve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Dangling legs?? My Mrs is 5 foot not a lot and hers don't dangle.
> 
> Still we all have our own reasons for choosing one van or another. Hope you have just as good after sales with your Van Roly.
> 
> Steve.


Err, are we still talking feet, if not I'm off.

Kev.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well they don't reach the floor Kev :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

just the knees then oops, sorry Mrs tubbytuba, I think I'd better go now, 

TTFN

Kev


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

We've had our Vantage van for 18 months now and have also had excellent support from Scott, including his team dropping everything to fix a fridge problem (not their fault btw) that we found the day before our 1st trip to Europe.

His approach seems to be working as they are now moving to a bigger factory and scaling up production to cope with the orders they have....


----------

